# System Six headset noise



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I have recently purchased a used System Six and had it set upnow for a couple of weeks. The problem I am having is a clicking sound in the head tube when I compress the headset to much.and put some strain on the handlebars,is this common or not. This seems to happen more prevelent when I am seated.

Otherwise, this is a explosive frame and maybe pick up a second for a spare. How does the new Super Six compare to the System besides the weight reduction.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

pedalingsquares said:


> I have recently purchased a used System Six and had it set upnow for a couple of weeks. The problem I am having is a clicking sound in the head tube when I compress the headset to much.and put some strain on the handlebars,is this common or not. This seems to happen more prevelent when I am seated.
> 
> Otherwise, this is a explosive frame and maybe pick up a second for a spare. How does the new Super Six compare to the System besides the weight reduction.


Have you cleaned and lubed the head tube? 

The new Super as an all rounder is better than the System. I think the System is still stiffer and prefer it.


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

If cleaning and lubing the headset doesn't cure the creaking. Put Carbon Paste on the steer tube where the stem connects and the stem where the bars connect.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought I had a headset creak on my System Six last week, turned out my front wheel QR wasn't tight enough, so if I was sprinting or climbing out of the saddle (i.e. putting a lot of force on the bars) I got a creak and it was nearly impossible to tell whether it was from the headset, stem, or elsewhere. However the fact that you are seated may mean it is different from my creak (aren't they fun to diagnose?).

My old carbon bike developed a creak in the headtube after I dropped it so I disassembled everything in the area, re-seated the bearings, made sure grease was where it was supposed to be and not anywhere else, made sure everything was installed and torqued to spec, and it magically went away.

I love the System Six. Just before I bought this one I demoed a a Super just for the hell of it and although it's more comfortable, I find the System to be "racier" - a little more "get up and go" responsive. The Super isn't worth the extra money to me (yet), although I really like the look of it.


----------

